# GIGABYTE Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC WaKü



## cYnd (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich leider feststellen musste, dass die  Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro ATI RX Vega nur auf die GIGABYTE Radeon RX Vega 64 (also ohne Gaming OC) passt und der entsprechende Kühlblock von Alphacool (Alphacool NexXxos GPX - AMD RX Vega M04) leider nicht mehr produziert wird und ich auch auf keiner seriösen Seite oder auf ebay den passenden Kühlblock gefunden habe, stehe ich jetzt wieder am Anfang meines Problems:

Meine Grafikkarte ist mir zu laut während des zockens. Schon bei Apex Legends , was die Grafikkarte an sich nicht viel auslastet, ist sie schon relativ laut.
Daher war meine Idee, der Grafikkarte eine Wasserkühlung zu verpassen.

Nun meine Frage: Welche Wasserkühlung bietet sich hier an? Schön wäre natürlich ein AiO, da ich mich mit Wasserkühlung nicht auskenne. Da es aber wohl zu dieser Karte nichts wirklich gibt, wäre ich auch offen wir eine Custom-Lösung (sorry, wenn der Thread dann im falschen Bereich ist).

Online habe ich diesen Block gefunden: http://www.liquidextasy.de/gpu-wass...-gigabyte-rx-vega-64-gaming-oc-8g-detail.html

Kennt man den Shop? Gibt es bessere alternativen?


----------



## Nathenhale (8. Oktober 2020)

Also ich würde erstmal Undervoltig und anpassen der Lüfterkurve probieren. Und bist du sicher das der Lärm von der GPU kommt? Ebenfalls schreib mal dein Ganzen System in die Kommentare.


----------



## cYnd (8. Oktober 2020)

Ja, bin mir sicher dass der Lärm von der GPU kommt. Hatte vorher eine Sapphire R9 390 Nitro, da bestand der Lärm noch nicht. Außerdem habe ich mal die GPU Lüfter aus Spaß auf 100% gestellt um zu hören was das ein Lärm ist, von daher bin ich mir sicher, dass der Lärm von der GPU kommt.

Mein ganzes System kannst du auch meiner Signatur entnehmen - so wie bei dir  
Aber hier mein System:


Intel Core i7-4790K
16GB G.Skill TridentX
ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer
GIGABYTE Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC
Festplatten und Peripherie sollten ja erstmal egal sein, oder?

Wie gehe ich denn am besten ans Undervolting ran?


----------



## eXquisite (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich will jetzt garnicht rum haten oder so, aber natürlich ist die Gigabyte laut... steht ja auch bei Computerbase 

Kauf dir wieder die Spapphire  Das ist quasi die "EVGA" bei AMD und damit meist die Beste.

Fakt ist wenn du für die WaKü keine 400€ ausgibst und irgendwie noch Noiseblocker E-Loops dazu kaufst wirst du wohl kaum leiser sein (im Idle definitiv nicht und unter Last ein bisschen).

Die einzige Option die mir wirklich Sinnvoll erscheint wäre z.B. ein MK26-Black von Prolimatech.

Der wird leider nicht mehr gebaut (E-Bay) aber ist mit Abstand der beste LuKü für GPUs (wird nicht mehr gebaut weil damals zu teuer) und sieht nicht so  aus wie die Arctic Dinger da.

Undervolting wäre ne Möglichkeit, ich baller meine Vega aber dauerhaft über 1570 Mhz, sonst kann man halt nicht gegen ne GTX1080 anstinken von daher wäre es für mich keine Option. Am besten Mal GPU-Z runterladen, dann schauen was anliegt und die Spannung im Treiber absenken bis du crashes hast.

Undervolting = weniger Performance.

Gruß


----------



## Nathenhale (8. Oktober 2020)

zum Thema UV. Gibt 100 Tutorials als Video und auch hier im Forum müsste es eine Anleitung geben. Leider steht in deiner Signatur nicht das Gehäuse und wie die Lüfter Konfiguriert sind . Das wäre wichtig vlt liegt das Problem auch daran bzw. wird dadurch verstärkt.
hmm https://www.igorslab.de/vega-leistungsaufnahme-performance-kuhlung-lautstarke/6/


----------



## cYnd (8. Oktober 2020)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt garnicht rum haten oder so, aber natürlich ist die Gigabyte laut... steht ja auch bei Computerbase
> 
> Kauf dir wieder die Spapphire  Das ist quasi die "EVGA" bei AMD und damit meist die Beste.
> 
> ...



Der Beitrag bringt mir jetzt genau Null 
Zum einen waren 400€ jetzt nicht eingeplant als WaKü Budget (das AlphaCool Set kostete 180€, bisschen teurer dürfte es schon sein, jedoch nicht mehr als das doppelte) und zum anderen ist die MK-26 nicht mit meiner Grafikkarte kompatibel.
Ne neue Grafikkarte kommt nur in Frage, wenn du mir meine alte abkaufst  



Nathenhale schrieb:


> zum Thema UV. Gibt 100 Tutorials als Video und auch hier im Forum müsste es eine Anleitung geben. Leider steht in deiner Signatur nicht das Gehäuse und wie die Lüfter Konfiguriert sind . Das wäre wichtig vlt liegt das Problem auch daran bzw. wird dadurch verstärkt.
> hmm https://www.igorslab.de/vega-leistungsaufnahme-performance-kuhlung-lautstarke/6/



Gehäuse ist ein  Fractal R5. Was mich halt stört ist, dass mit der alten Grafikkarte ich bei gleichen Spielen nichts/kaum was gehört habe und eben mit der "neuen" Grafikkarte es so laut ist.


----------



## Nathenhale (8. Oktober 2020)

Der Airflow im dem Gehäuse ist halt eher mäh mach mal den Filter vorne weg und wenn noch platz ist .Bau da mal einen weiten Lüfter ein. Das sollte schon helfen, aber ja das Design von Gigabyte ist nicht gerade das beste für so eine Power Hungrige Karte wie die Vega 64. Ein Seitlicher Lüfter könnte auch helfen und im Notfall die tür aufmachen (die vorne am Gehäuse).

Sonst mal schauen ob es Einen Aftermarket Luft Kühler für die Karte gibt das ist deutlich günstiger als ne Wakü die sich nach meiner Meinung für diese Karte nicht mehr Lohnt.
Schau mal obv der für deine passt 
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...rtenkuehler--DCACO-V800001-GBA01-_956978.html mind Noctua Lüftern oder Eloops ist der Super leiser und Stark.


----------



## cYnd (8. Oktober 2020)

Der Kühler passt leider auf keine RX Vega Karte  

Warum denkst du, dass sich eine WaKü nicht mehr lohnt?
Wenn es keine geschlossene wird, sondern eine erweiterbare (z.B. https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-1756056 ?!) wäre ich ja flexibel was neue GraKa angeht oder CPU Erweiterung


----------



## Nathenhale (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde halt das für eine Karte die die Performance einer 250 € Karte mittlerweile hat. Es sich nicht lohnt 250€ insgesamt für eine bessere kühl Lösung auszugeben. Auch wenn man sagt das du so oder so eine wakü möchtest finde ich 100€ für einen GPU block zu viel. 
Aber probiere bitte erstmal die anderen Tipps vlt kannst du dadurch die Lautstärke genug senken .


----------



## cYnd (8. Oktober 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich finde halt das für eine Karte die die Performance einer 250 € Karte mittlerweile hat. Es sich nicht lohnt 250€ insgesamt für eine bessere kühl Lösung auszugeben. Auch wenn man sagt das du so oder so eine wakü möchtest finde ich 100€ für einen GPU block zu viel.
> Aber probiere bitte erstmal die anderen Tipps vlt kannst du dadurch die Lautstärke genug senken .



Alles klar, da hast du natürlich recht und das kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich werde dann mal deine Tipps testen bzgl. Airflow


----------



## eXquisite (8. Oktober 2020)

Soweit ich weiß bekommt man den MK-26 trotzdem montiert.
Headpads für den VRAM braucht man dann halt nicht da HBM, nur für die Spawas.

Alternativ den hier, aber den kenne ich leider nicht...
Ich empfehle gerne Krams den ich kenne und bei dem ich weiß dass er wirklich gut ist, die Alphacool Pumpen (Eisbaer, Eisbaer Extreme) sind auf jeden Fall nicht gerade leise...






						Raijintek Morpheus II Core Black Heatpipe VGA Kühler
					

Schwarzer High-End Grafikkartenkühler von RaiJintek: massive Kühlleistung bis 360 Watt, hohe Verarbeitungsqualität & Kompatibilität




					www.caseking.de


----------



## cYnd (8. Oktober 2020)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß bekommt man den MK-26 trotzdem montiert.
> Headpads für den VRAM braucht man dann halt nicht da HBM, nur für die Spawas.
> 
> Alternativ den hier, aber den kenne ich leider nicht...
> ...



Okay, das wäre natürlich auch noch was, wenn du sagst dass man den montieren kann. Gehst du davon aus dass der passen sollte oder kennst du jemanden, der ihn auf einer Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC montiert hat?

Dazu wahrscheinlich dann noch 2x 140mm Lüfter, richtig? (be quiet Silent Wings 3?) Bei dem Raijintek sind immerhin die Maße dabei, sodass ich selbst ausmessen könnte, ob er passt.

EDIT: dann gibt es nur noch das Problem mit dem Stecker, da auf der GraKa kein Standard PWM Stecker vorhanden ist. Weiß jemand was das für ein Kabel ist und obs dafür nen Y Kabel gibt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RotheMan (19. November 2020)

Gibt's Adapter für. Bei Interesse PM.
Schau mal bei Gamers Nexus, der hat eine AIO etwas bearbeitet und einfach so auf die Vega geschraubt. Falls du einen Dremel oder eine Bohrmaschine hast schnell und günstig umsetzbar


----------



## RotheMan (22. November 2020)

Gibt's nen neuen Stand?


----------

